# Rx450 Lexus 7 Seat Version



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Anyone driving an RX450 Lexus ,7 Seater

Are you doing XL rides or is this just available for PREMIER fares?


----------



## crumpola (Nov 6, 2017)

Boondog1 said:


> Anyone driving an RX450 Lexus ,7 Seater
> 
> Are you doing XL rides or is this just available for PREMIER fares?


They are a beautiful car. What is your colour


----------

